# What to use for exfoliant...



## AssistantSoapDjinn (May 15, 2013)

I am trying to make an exfoliant shower gel.  I am using a goats milk and shea liquid soap base.  I have used salt in the past however the salt degrades leaving no exfoliant in the gel and the gel is then a bad consistency.   I was considering possibly using sugar, ground apricot seed, ground walnut seed or jojoba beads. 

Has anyone else experimented with these and if so what have you had the most success with?  

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DeeAnna (May 15, 2013)

If salt dissolves, wouldn't you think sugar would too?


----------



## soapguy (May 15, 2013)

Have you considered dried Orange peels?


----------



## dagmar88 (May 15, 2013)

jojoba beads.

Of course salt and sugar dissolve, apricot/walnut etc. are too scratchy for me and foody things spoil.


----------



## Soapman Ryan (May 15, 2013)

pumice powder


----------



## FGOriold (May 16, 2013)

I second the jojoba beads.


----------



## lsg (May 16, 2013)

I vote for colored jojoba beads also.


----------

